# EZ Loaders



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Are you talking about one of these:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Shallotman/DSC00281.jpg

There are a few products of the same name out there.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*EZ-loader*

Here it is folded up:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Shallotman/DSC00286.jpg


----------



## YellowBee (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the pictures but those are not the ones I am talking about these were three wheel with a gas engine that you could walk behind in the field. They had a gear shift to back up away from a stack or to shift to go forward to pick up a stack. You would drive them up a ramp. Cheers, Les


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Are you talking about one of these:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Shallotman/DSC00281.jpg
> 
> There are a few products of the same name out there.



harry do they have a website?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Yippers!*

http://www.ezyloader.com/


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I think I know the product you are asking about although I never used one myself.... seems to me like panhandle (I think he is in north florida) discussed those with another member at one time... I think perhaps he even knew where one or two old machines were located.

this conversation is reliant on a very old tape and will self distruct in 15 seconds.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

*This?*

Are you talking about this unit or something like this?


http://donkeyforklift.com/burro.shtml


----------



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

*E-z Loader*

The e-z loader your looking for was made my A.H MEYER & SONS ,Winfred, SD. 1 800 841 7952


----------



## YellowBee (Jan 22, 2008)

*E-Z Loader*

YES!! I had forgotten that A H Meyers made them. Do they still sell them? Thanks so much that is what I was looking for, Cheers, Les

PS The Donkeylift looks a little like it but not really the same.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Know Adee Honey Farms used to use them, maybe they have an old one sitting around they would like to get rid of (nobody uses them anymore that I know of).

www.adeehoneyfarms.com or 605-627-5621


----------



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

I t ook one to auction last winter and I guess nobody knew what it was because it went for 75.00 and tha ramps 100.00. It ran and looked good just outdated by the Swinger


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

YellowBee said:


> Years ago I used ez loaders, gas powered, where are they available? Would like to buy one sometime. Cheers, Les


A fellow beekeeper in my area use to use one. He said it saved him one hired employee.

Were these things that useful and easy to use?


----------



## YellowBee (Jan 22, 2008)

*E-Z Loader*

Yes they were very simple to operate, relatively cheap to buy and would save at least one hired hand. We would unload the semi's or load the semi's in a couple of hours (760 hives). I thought they were terrific and I am surprised that they discontinued them. Though they were really cheap, so perhaps the profit on them were not real high. Cheers! Les


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Would love to see a picture of one of these. I'm happy with my setup for moving bees but not for taking off honey. I'd be much more comfortable with hire help using one of these as opposed to a skidsteer, especially college age help.

I can see they'd be great for a sideliner size for moving bees.


----------

